# National Specktra Meet - Dates



## Janice (Jan 29, 2009)

*PLEASE ONLY TAKE THIS POLL IF YOU ARE SERIOUS ABOUT ATTENDING! *

Another poll for you all to take to narrow down actual dates for the meet in 2009 so we can work on solidifying plans. I'm leaving the original thread open as we go through this because nothing is set in stone just yet. 

The poll in the first thread http://www.specktra.net/forum/f182/n...a-meet-129230/ shows August as being the strong leader, but I am also going to include the first week of September because it is Labor Day and many have suggested that as a popular choice as well.

One thing to keep in mind, airfare for "off peak" days is significantly less expensive. If everyone would like to fly on these off peak days then we could make the meet possibly Sat - Mon/Tues (people would choose what day to fly out). If everyone would rather a Friday - Monday meet we can do that too.


----------



## joey444 (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree.  I think flying on Labor Day weekend will be more expensive, hotel as well.  Having said that, any date is fine with me!  Yipee, I'm excited!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Any of those dates work for me except I agree that Labor day might be more expensive than the others.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think LD will be more expensive and probably more crowded as far as hotel reservations.


----------



## concertina (Jan 29, 2009)

I still can't believe people want to be in VEGAS in AUGUST. It is blowing my little mind.


----------



## Janice (Jan 29, 2009)

Texas in August is so brutal I can't even go out and enjoy the lake.


----------



## concertina (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, now add about 5-10 degrees, and you've got Vegas in August. 

Seriously. It is *insanity*.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Texas in August is so brutal I can't even go out and enjoy the lake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Janice (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't plan on being outside, standing in a line for hours, doing cardio, or anything. I know places are hot, but I guess when you're inside 95% of the time it doesn't seem like such a big hurdle.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

^I agree about the heat...But to be honest when I am in Vegas I don't spend that much time outside in the heat....
Hotel to Cab...Cab to location..Unless people are planning on doing a lot of outdoor activities....

But for people who are new to Vegas they may want to walk and site see too...then it would be brutal


----------



## Janice (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^I agree about the heat...But to be honest when I am in Vegas I don't spend that much time outside in the heat....
Hotel to Cab...Cab to location..Unless people are planning on doing a lot of outdoor activities....

But for people who are new to Vegas they may want to walk and site see too...then it would be brutal_

 
Best time to see the strip is when it's all lit up at night.


----------



## concertina (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm just thinking...cabs are expensive in Vegas. Even split 3-4 ways. 

In any case, I'll go whenever. Just forgive the big girl if she's wearing minimal clothing and carrying a battery-powered fan...


----------



## Hilly (Jan 29, 2009)

Labor day weekend is best for me because of my limited amount of vacation days.


----------



## concertina (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Labor day weekend is best for me because of my limited amount of vacation days._

 
Yep, me too.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't mind taking the days if its going to be considerably cheaper, you know? I am so excited for this!

Don't mind the little girl with the big boobs who always carries a sweater with her :-D


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 30, 2009)

Midweek, for me.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 30, 2009)

Midweek would work ok with me as well.  Like others said it would be cheaper and less busy.


----------



## rbella (Jan 31, 2009)

Have fun guys! I can only attend one if it is in Austin or Houston.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Labor day weekend is best for me because of my limited amount of vacation days._

 
Ditto for me...plus, I don't mind the heat as long as the AC isn't far away.  I just think of sweating as detoxifying my body - hella cheaper than a spa day!


----------



## Janice (Feb 1, 2009)

Dang it's a dead heat between the first weekend of August and Labor Day weekend.


----------

